# Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!



## AltBierAngler (10. März 2007)

Hi, ich bin hier neu und wollte direkt mal mit was anfangen was mich und meine Kumpels echt quält... wir angeln schon seit 2 einhalb Jahren an nem Vereinssee in Holland. Ham schon einige Fische im Netz zappeln gehabt, ABER IMMER NOCH KEINEN KARPFEN!!!...Es ist echt zum verzweifeln |gr: ... Hab schon alles ausprobiert! Morgen gehts wieder los, mit "the method" kurzem vorfach und selbstgemachten boilies ( das rezept hab ich aus der angel woche "Maisboilies"), die ich mit erdbeer additiv und nem amino dope dip verfeiner...bisse hatte ich schon satt aber irgendwie haben wir erst einen drangehabt...EINEN...und den auch noch verloren...:v ( das war auch auf selbst gemachten teig....)

noch ein paar infos zum Teich...der müsste 4 fußballfelder fläche haben und ist bis max. 4 meter tier..in der mitte is ne kleine insel...an der wir meistens angeln...eigentlich angeln wir immer an den kanten und gegenüberliegenden ufern...

ich hab früher in Ungarn unmengen Karpfen auf den guten alten hakenmais von Cukk? gefangen...aber außer ein paar schleien und dem einen wirklichen halbfang war neben erfolgreichem hecht und zander angeln tote hose#q ....vll. hat ja jmd. doch noch tips wie wir zum erfolg kommen:c ....wär um jede antwort erfreut:q #6 ....danke schon mal, Christian


----------



## v62001 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Wilkommen erst mal !!!
wo in den Niederlanden ist den der See eigentlich?
mfg.Jens


----------



## AltBierAngler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

in venlo das liegt in limburg, direkt an der grenze...da wir alle arm sind und nich mal eben 350 euro für sportfischereischein und verein berappen können, und wir für 40 euro das ganze jahr da fischen können ist das ne prima alternative...

ich hoffe ich kann morgen nen erfolg posten...

fische eine rute mit 80gr. method und eine mit festblei safety bead mit nem 60gr. Pelzer naturstein, mit nem PVA stringer, dazu noch ein paar boilies (selbstgemacht/ erdbeer getunt  ) ne handvoll mais und ein paar großen grundfutter kugeln...method halt wie gehabt direkt mit futter...


----------



## Carp-Hunter-1989 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

haste es mal an seerosenfeldern oder so versucht oder hasste mal den see an den stellen die zum angeln nach muschelbänken oder barschbergen erkundet? das sind eigentlich immer stellen für karpfen...#h


----------



## AltBierAngler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ja barsch berge befischen wir auch, ein zwei liegen direkt an der insel...seerosen gibts im moment keine, sind aber neu angelegt, was noch einige jahre wachstum nach sich zieht...

@muschelbänke: wie erkennt man ne muschelbank und evtl. zusätzliche barschberge ohne auf die besagten zu angeln, denn im mom. ist schonzeit auf raubfisch...

mfg chris


----------



## v62001 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Nette Ecke 
Versuchs doch mal mit Schrotblei so 5-10 Gramm und ner
Garnele als Köder damit hab ich in Australien Wildkarpfen fangen
können da unsere Köder dort nur Schildkrötrn zu Tage brachten.
Andere Länder andere Köder:q.
mfg.Jens


----------



## Carp-Hunter-1989 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

dürft ihr mit nem boot auf den see? sonst würde ich mir mal nen paar tage zeit nehmen den ganzen see mit dem echolot auszukunden und alles aufzuzeichenen damit man die hot spots net zu schnell vergisst.


----------



## v62001 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> ja barsch berge befischen wir auch, ein zwei liegen direkt an der insel...seerosen gibts im moment keine, sind aber neu angelegt, was noch einige jahre wachstum nach sich zieht...
> 
> @muschelbänke: wie erkennt man ne muschelbank und evtl. zusätzliche barschberge ohne auf die besagten zu angeln, denn im mom. ist schonzeit auf raubfisch...
> 
> mfg chris


An ner kaputtenen Schnur:q


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

sorry, wenn ichs so direkt sage- 
probiers mal ganz einfach und mit frischen Ködern. Nichts exotisches oder aufwendige Methoden von Spezialisten- damit liegt man schonmal daneben.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass nach Anfüttern ein paar Meter vom Ufer weg sehr bald mit  normalen Ködern Karpfen zu fangen sind


#h


edit..nochwas. Im Frühling stehen sie wohl eh nicht an der Insel sondern in den flachen Zonen auf die die Sonne scheint
#h


----------



## carpi (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Hi
Wie groß sind denn so die Karpfen in eurem See oder Teich? Ich selber habe ganz schlechte Erfahrungen mit Boilies gemacht... schon oft probiert und troz frühzeitigem Anfüttern an Vortagen trozem nix gefangen.... dazu fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt 1. das Geld und 2. das Interesse viel Geld auszugeben für dann doch nix... 

Dazu habe ich mit naturködern wie Mais Made Wurm Kartoffeln usw. schon einige große überlisten können! Ich kann dir also daher nur empfehlen es mal mit anderen Ködern zu probieren! Und bei der Auswahl/Anfertigung der Köder auf mehrere Kleinigkeiten zu achten.. z.B. dass du nix süßes im Winter benutzt usw... aber ic denk das weisst du genausoviel wie ich


----------



## carpi (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Achso wenns an dem gewässer ne schöne Stelle gibt probiers mal mit schwimmbrot! Das ist wohl eine der Aufregensten Angelmethoden auf Karpfen die es gibt #6


----------



## v62001 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Ei ja wers nicht glaubt hier en paar Bilder:vik:


----------



## AltBierAngler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

danke für die vielen tips schonmal...das mit der garnele..mal schaun vll. (nich böse sein)...

mit freischen ködern ham wirs auch schon versucht aber sowohl made wurm und mais bringen nix...außer schleien und kleine fische...

die stellen kennen wir alle schon relativ gut durchs spinnen...

die karpfen sind bis denke ich 40 pfund drin...neue schleien sind besetzt, graskarpfen gibts auch die sieht man zwar nie aber sie sind da...

kaputte schnur haben wir nie, ergo keine  muschelbänke...

haben natürlich in der vergangenen zeit viele stellen probiert auch über wochen und mit versch. ködern auch....im mom. angeln wir an drei versch. stellen gelicheitig mit leicht versch. .ködern also im flachen, seemitte auf ner sandbank und an der scharkante an der insel...

danke für die vielen antworten von euch leuten ich bin echt positiv überrascht von dem board  mfg chris


----------



## AltBierAngler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

hab auch letztens ne schildkröte auf wurm gefangen bei nem kumpel am weiher coole pics


----------



## carpi (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Hi
Hm naja da kann ich euch nur noch raten, mal wirklich eine woche vorher jeden Tag an ein und der selben Stelle anzufüttern..im vernünftigen Maße und dann auch mit diesem Köder dort fischen... vllt. auch zur selben Tageszeit wie vorher gefüttert wurde.. und eben auf den Geschmack und Geruch genau achten....

@V62001 
Kule sache mit den Schildkröten=? gibts für die ein Mindestmaß? eil alles was mapig ist MUSST du ja mitnehmen  die Chinesen essen sowas doch auch und leben noch! ein Versuch wärs doch wert hehe:vik:


----------



## Popeye (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Hast du es schon mall mit frolic probiert.
Es ist immer wieder mal nen versuch wert.
Ansonsten ist mein tip hartmais.


Gruß Lars


----------



## AltBierAngler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

frohlic ja aber nur einmal , und mit hartmais ham wir an nem anderen hafenbecken ein paar brassen gefangen, ich denke das ich nächstes wochende auf was fischiges umsteige....entweder forellirezept von hier oder n krabbenrezept...mal schaun


----------



## v62001 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



carpi schrieb:


> Hi
> Hm naja da kann ich euch nur noch raten, mal wirklich eine woche vorher jeden Tag an ein und der selben Stelle anzufüttern..im vernünftigen Maße und dann auch mit diesem Köder dort fischen... vllt. auch zur selben Tageszeit wie vorher gefüttert wurde.. und eben auf den Geschmack und Geruch genau achten....
> 
> @V62001
> Kule sache mit den Schildkröten=? gibts für die ein Mindestmaß? eil alles was mapig ist MUSST du ja mitnehmen  die Chinesen essen sowas doch auch und leben noch! ein Versuch wärs doch wert hehe:vik:



Nee die Biester sind da unten echt zum verrückt werden
haben in einer Nacht 5 Krötis und 3 Karpfen gefangen .
:vik:
und wers immer noch nicht glaubt alle auf Garnele und Schrotblei#6Shit kann aus irgend einem Grund keine  Bilder hochladen|gr:


----------



## v62001 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> frohlic ja aber nur einmal , und mit hartmais ham wir an nem anderen hafenbecken ein paar brassen gefangen, ich denke das ich nächstes wochende auf was fischiges umsteige....entweder forellirezept von hier oder n krabbenrezept...mal schaun



*Garnele*


----------



## AltBierAngler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

da fährste drauf ab wa?
mal schaun vll. auch mit garnele


----------



## carpi (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Hi
Jab wie lassen sich denn die Schildkröten drillen? macht das kein Spass? ichhab das ernst gemeint mit dem essen!!!

Hm ja fischig..würzig..fleischig hört sich doch gut an! aber lass die Finger weg von Hartmais! außer du kochst ihn weich!! 
Ich kann dir nich mehr genau sagen wieso aber das nich gut für die Fischis weil die sich dann damit voll fressen wenn genug gefüttert wird und der saugt sich noch mit wasser voll und dann nimmt der ordentlich an volumen zu! Und wenn der Karpfen seinen Bauch mit trockenem Mais voll hat und der noch größer wird.... naja ich wünsche dir, dass du das niemals erleben würdest!!


----------



## Heinz.Goldbach (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Hallo AltBierAngler,

ich angele schon seit einigen Jahren in Limburg (Meerlo).
Ich kenne keinen Angler der an Naturseen mit Boilies etwas gefangen hat (Ausnahme bilden hier ggf. die Vereinsseen - aber da haben wir nicht geangelt).
Mit Naturködern wie Würmern oder Mais/Maden habt Ihr viel bessere Chancen auf einen Erfolg.   
Wenn Ihr die Beekenverguinning für Limburg habt,  probiert es einmal in den schönen Bächen.   Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, welche Riesen in diesen zum Teil schmalen Bächen sind.  Die Chance auf einen schönen Karpfen  ist im Vergleich zu den Seen  sehr viel größer.   Die größten und schönsten Hechte oder Karpfen haben wir immer in den Bächen gefangen. 
Tip: Suche einen Bach aus, der einen direkten Zugang zur Maas hat - ohne Schleusen dazwischen. Unterhalb der ersten Schleuse  an einer schönen Stelle sollte es auch ohne anfüttern klappen. :vik:


----------



## v62001 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> da fährste drauf ab wa?
> mal schaun vll. auch mit garnele



Da unten hats geklappt,bei uns fisch ich mit Boilis oder Frolic.
aber nach 2 jahren ist es ein  Versuch wert#6
Da es mit anfüttern und allem anderen nicht geklappt hat!!|uhoh:
Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück, und soltest Du auf Garnele einen fangen lass es mich wissen:vik:


----------



## AltBierAngler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ne ich weiß das das für hartmais eben so wie tigernüsse gilt...

vll. lag es auch daran das wir letztes jahr relativ nah beieinander saßen und nich immer die allerleisesten...hab gehört karpfen stellen dann schnell das fressen ein und drehen ab...

auch ne montage die ich demnächst fische ist die vom neuen weltrekord der in der fisch und fang war 76 pfund echt unglaublich...

überhaupt werden bei uns am see nur alle paar wochen mal einer der bartelträger überlistet, meistens mit pellets oder boilies...aber die kaeraden sind da eher stur in fragen über köder und co. das was ich weiß kenn ich nur durchs feldstecher kurz vorm auswurf....keine ahnung ich glaube die haben angst das wir denen was wegfangen könnten....diese idioten...naja machse nix dran.  

grüße chris


----------



## v62001 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



carpi schrieb:


> Hi
> Jab wie lassen sich denn die Schildkröten drillen? macht das kein Spass? ichhab das ernst gemeint mit dem essen!!!
> 
> Hm ja fischig..würzig..fleischig hört sich doch gut an! aber lass die Finger weg von Hartmais! außer du kochst ihn weich!!
> Ich kann dir nich mehr genau sagen wieso aber das nich gut für die Fischis weil die sich dann damit voll fressen wenn genug gefüttert wird und der saugt sich noch mit wasser voll und dann nimmt der ordentlich an volumen zu! Und wenn der Karpfen seinen Bauch mit trockenem Mais voll hat und der noch größer wird.... naja ich wünsche dir, dass du das niemals erleben würdest!!



Wie ein nasser Sack Essen nein Danke :q
Gruss


----------



## AltBierAngler (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

@ heinz : wie komm ich denn an die beekenverguinning???

kenne nur den nierskanal, kannst du mir sagen wo solche bäche sind? hab zwar ne karte aber darauf sind nich so viele...

p.s. wir fischen am vereinsgewässer...


----------



## Heinz.Goldbach (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Hallo AltBierAngler,

die beekenvergunning mit den Bächen habe ich immer mit der grooten Vergunnning bekommen. Die gilt für viele Kanäle und Bäche im Bereich Limburg. 
Diese sollte, wenn Ihr den Schein für Limburg erworben habt dabei sein. Wie die für 2007 aussieht weiß ich noch nicht.   Am besten die Papiere noch einmal durchsehen. 
Prima Karten, auf denen auch die Bäche und Kanäle aufgeführt sind, gibt es im Fremdenverkehrsbüro (heißt so glaube ich VVV).
Dann einen schönen Bach anfahren eine gute Stelle suchen und einfach ausprobieren. Die Chance an einem 10m breiten Bach einen schönen Karpfen an einem Tag zu fangen  ist wirklich sehr sehr hoch.  
Nachteil: Leider sind in diesen Bächen auch Unmengen von wirklichen Großbrassen. Auf 10 gefangene Brassen/Schleien kommt immerhin ein Karpfen. 
Wichtig und Interessant:  Vor und während der Laichzeit sieht man die Karfen/Schleinen/Brassen in riesigen Schwärmen die Bäche heraufziehen, so das man fast nur noch Fische im Wasser sieht. Während dieser Zeit brauchst Du erst gar nicht angeln zu gehen, da es 
1. Bestimmt Schonzeit ist und es somit verboten ist
2. In den Bächen dann eh kein Fisch mehr beißt, egal was angeboten ist.
Dann solltest Du ein Foto vom Bach machen. Das glaubt Dir sonst keiner.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen. 
Ach Ja. Je nach Stelle mit Pose oder Grundblei ggf. mit Popup (Styropor). Ist eigentlich egal. Anfüttern ist unnötig. Suche eine Stelle, wo sich das Wasser etwas dreht.


----------



## Popeye (10. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



carpi schrieb:


> Hi
> Jab wie lassen sich denn die Schildkröten drillen? macht das kein Spass? ichhab das ernst gemeint mit dem essen!!!
> 
> Hm ja fischig..würzig..fleischig hört sich doch gut an! aber lass die Finger weg von Hartmais! außer du kochst ihn weich!!
> Ich kann dir nich mehr genau sagen wieso aber das nich gut für die Fischis weil die sich dann damit voll fressen wenn genug gefüttert wird und der saugt sich noch mit wasser voll und dann nimmt der ordentlich an volumen zu! Und wenn der Karpfen seinen Bauch mit trockenem Mais voll hat und der noch größer wird.... naja ich wünsche dir, dass du das niemals erleben würdest!!


 
Zur Info Hartmais legt man einen Tach ins Wasser ein damit er Quillt.
Danach kocht man ihn bis er weich wirt.
Und dan macht das dem Karpfen garnichts !!!


Gruß Lars


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> frohlic ja aber nur einmal , und mit hartmais ham wir an nem anderen hafenbecken ein paar brassen gefangen, ich denke das ich nächstes wochende auf was fischiges umsteige....entweder forellirezept von hier oder n krabbenrezept...mal schaun



ich würde ganz von den Boilies weggehen. Frolic füttern würde ich zum Beispiel noch, und Fischen würde zum Beispiel mit Maden  oder einem halben Frolic mit kleinem Haken/Haarmontage. So fängt man nicht zu viel Weißfisch. Aber mit der "Boilie und Standardmontagen"-Methode würd ichs nicht mehr probieren#6


----------



## carpi (11. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



Popeye schrieb:


> Zur Info Hartmais legt man einen Tach ins Wasser ein damit er Quillt.
> Danach kocht man ihn bis er weich wirt.
> Und dan macht das dem Karpfen garnichts !!!
> 
> ...


 
Hi.. und wieso nimmst du dann Hartmais und nich schon weichen mais aus der Dose oder eingelegten? ich versteh den grund des aufwandes nicht wirklich.. oder gibts da irgendeinen Vorteil?


----------



## bennie (11. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Kosten, Hartmais is immer noch härter... angegoren fängt er tierisch


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



bennie schrieb:


> Kosten, Hartmais is immer noch härter... angegoren fängt er tierisch


 
.....und stinkt wie Otter.....


----------



## AltBierAngler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> ich würde ganz von den Boilies weggehen. Frolic füttern würde ich zum Beispiel noch, und Fischen würde zum Beispiel mit Maden oder einem halben Frolic mit kleinem Haken/Haarmontage. So fängt man nicht zu viel Weißfisch. Aber mit der "Boilie und Standardmontagen"-Methode würd ichs nicht mehr probieren#6


 
ich möchte aber nicht auf die boilies verzichten...ich denke doch eher das es ne frage des aromas, oder des geschmacks der kugeln bzw. der köder allgemein ist...


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> ich möchte aber nicht auf die boilies verzichten...ich denke doch eher das es ne frage des aromas, oder des geschmacks der kugeln bzw. der köder allgemein ist...


 
Ich frage mich bloß, was haben wir in der mir noch sehr gut in Erninnerung liegenden " Vorboillieähra " gemacht ? Ich jedenfalls habe da auf meine " Spezialkartoffel " auch gut gefangen, die fängt auch heute noch sehr gut.


----------



## bennie (11. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> ich möchte aber nicht auf die boilies verzichten...ich denke doch eher das es ne frage des aromas, oder des geschmacks der kugeln bzw. der köder allgemein ist...



wie wärs mal mit qualität?


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

weg mit den Boilies, schmeiss die Dinger so weit weg wie du nur kannst...:q


----------



## Popeye (11. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



bennie schrieb:


> Kosten, Hartmais is immer noch härter... angegoren fängt er tierisch


 

Genau auf den Punkt gebracht. |good:


----------



## AltBierAngler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

was heißt denn angegoren??...

und was meinst du mit spezialkartoffel??...


----------



## bennie (11. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

angegoren = nicht völlig gegoren


----------



## tarpoon (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

lass dir nichts einreden, boilies sind sehr wohl großartige karpfenköder. ausschlaggebend ist allein die qualität.
mein tip an dich ist schlicht, füttern! versuche eine woche lang mit mais, fischpellets und den von dir favorisierten boilies zu füttern und der erfolg wird sich einstellen. leg eventuell 2 futterstellen an um verschiedene tiefen abzudecken. fische mindestens 24h, so vergrößert sich die chance mindestens eine fressperiode ab zufassen.

petri u. gruß
heiko


----------



## Bibbelmann (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



tarpoon schrieb:


> lass dir nichts einreden, boilies sind sehr wohl großartige karpfenköder. ausschlaggebend ist allein die qualität.
> mein tip an dich ist schlicht, füttern!



schlechte Boilies sind schlecht. Aber nach zwei Jahren ohne Karpfen muss er wohl einiges mehr verändern als  einfach nur mehr reinzuballern.
Als ich auf einem der angesagtesten französischen Gewässer auf Karpfen war, wurden von internationalen Spezialisten (stimmt aber!)  die grossen Karpfen 
a. ausserhalb des Futterplatzes
b. beim nur lockenden Anfüttern
gefangen. Zuhause sieht es nicht anders aus.

Es ist IMO Teil des Karpfentrends vergangener Tage eine dumme und ineffektive Vorgehensweise  kommerziell zu vermarkten. 
Das geht weil eigentlich   JEDER damit irgendwann Fische fängt. Effektiv angeln ist was anderes und wenn es auf die grossen Fische geht ist es weniger wichtig dass angefüttert wurde sondern dass man dort fischt wo die grossen bzw. die gewässertypischen Fische sind.


----------



## bennie (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ich würde auf jeden fall mal gute boilies kaufen....


----------



## AltBierAngler (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ich hab auch schon gute boilies gefischt!..von topsecret, und richworth. ich hab erst ein paar mal einige einfache rezepte ausprobiert und selbst gemacht.

leider darf man nur bis eine std. vor bzw. nach sonne angeln 
also sind 24std. angeln nicht wirklicch drin:r 

ich werde zum wochenende hin mal schaun ob ich frohlic boilies selbst mache, hat da vll. jmd. nen tip für die zusammensetzung?
das frohlic hat sich nämlich bei meinem letzten trip damit viel zu schnell in seine best. aufgelöst. welches benutzt ihr denn? dieses standard weiche zeug??;+ 

ich versteh das mit dem hartmais gären schon aber wie lager ich den denn damit der gärt...und wie lange???

grüße chris


----------



## Bibbelmann (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Hallo,

ich hab schon geschnallt dass es scheinbar hauptsächlich darum geht, mit Boilies zu angeln, egal ob was gefangen wird 
nimm doch einfach Frolic so wie es aus der Tüte kommt. Wenn du es kleinmalst, mit irgendwas vermengst und mit eiern aufkochst wird es auch nicht besser

Philipp


----------



## Popeye (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

@ AltBierAngler: ich hab auch schon gute boilies gefischt!..von topsecret, und richworth.

Sory aber das sind für mich keine gute Boilies.


----------



## bennie (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

shee das genau so... würde mal masterbaits testen und deine montage evtl überdenken. oder das gewässer wechseln


----------



## Popeye (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

@ AltBierAngler 
Was für eine Montage verwendest du den überhaupt ?


----------



## AltBierAngler (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ich fische im moment meistens mit selbsthakmontage + safety beads mit nem 60-80 blei oder stein blei. und die andere rute mit nem methodfeederkorb und kurzem vorfach


----------



## AltBierAngler (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

hab grad mal die seite von masterbaits durchstöbert, die kugeln hören sich ganz ordentlich an, auch gut das die die zusammensetzung dabei setzen, da weiß man wenigstens was drin ist

dachte halt nur das wenn ich die frohlics zu kugeln koch weil ich die dann länger drinlassen kann.


----------



## bennie (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

aber nicht die bolies von ebay nehmen


----------



## Popeye (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Ich kan dir Black Label Baits oder Successful Baits empfehlen


----------



## AltBierAngler (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

die sind bestimmt überlagert , was?
wie lange hast du/ihr denn gebraucht bis selbstgemachte an diese qualität rankommen?


----------



## Popeye (12. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> die sind bestimmt überlagert , was?
> wie lange hast du/ihr denn gebraucht bis selbstgemachte an diese qualität rankommen?


Mit dem richtigen Mix ist das garnicht so schwer.
Nim zu anfang nicht glei so ein schweren Mix.

Rezepte für Boilies findest du hir genug.


----------



## michel1209 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> dachte halt nur das wenn ich die frohlics zu kugeln koch weil ich die dann länger drinlassen kann.



Kauf Dir ganz handelsüblicher Frolics, lege sie etwa eine Woche einfach offen auf Blätter Küchenrolle, dann werden sie zunehmens hart und bleiben entsprechend länger am Haken.

Zudem würde ich sie nicht mit der Boilienadel/Ködernadel am Haar befestigen, sondern einschlaufen...

Beste Grüße Micha


----------



## carpi (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



Popeye schrieb:


> Genau auf den Punkt gebracht. |good:


 
Hi
Also du willst mri jetzt aber nicht erzählen, dass du den Mais Säckeweise aufkochst bevor du ihn zum Anfüttern benutzt oder?


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ok...danke

ich hab mal noch ne frage. war grad beim Raiffeisen markt und hab die gefragt ob die forelli haben, ham se aber nich...woher bezieht ihr denn eures??


----------



## Popeye (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



carpi schrieb:


> Hi
> Also du willst mri jetzt aber nicht erzählen, dass du den Mais Säckeweise aufkochst bevor du ihn zum Anfüttern benutzt oder?


 
Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber ich Koche ihn auf.

Aber mal nebenbei erwänt, ihn Karpfenzuchtanlagen wir der Mais auch nicht vor gekocht.
Und das schadet den Karpfen ja anscheinent nicht.

Aber ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das sie gekochten Mais lieber nehmen.


----------



## Gloin (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

hi!
soweit ich weiß, kann raiffeisen die pellets aber ohne weiteres bestellen. war bei mir zumindest so...|kopfkrat
vorrätig haben die sowas nie. zudem kann es manchmal sein, dass du raiffeisen genauer beschreiben musst, was du haben willst, damit die verstehen, was du meinst.
d.h. nicht unbedingt nur nach "forelli" fragen, sondern etwas allgemeiner nach "aufzuchtfutter für forellen". damit müsste es eigentlich funktionieren.
ansonsten kannst du dir die bspw. bei carpfishing für 1,80€ bis 1,50€ erstehen.


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ja die haben pellets...aber von truefit kennt das jmd?

25kilo für 26 euro
...
naja ich werd mal nen forelli mix abrollen so 2,3 kilo und damit füttern und 2 wochen fischen, vll. stellt sich mal ein erfolg ein
,...meint ihr das ist sinnvoll die andere rute zum vergleich mit nem frohlic oder frohlic boilie zu fischen??


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

@gloin:

was hast du denen denn für ne forelli marke angedreht???


----------



## Popeye (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Nim einfach Frolic !!!
Kein Frolic Boilie


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

@popeye

irgendeine bestimmte sorte frolic???


----------



## Popeye (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> @popeye
> 
> irgendeine bestimmte sorte frolic???


 

Rind !!!


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

@popeye: 
klingt als wenn du oft damit fischt...fütterst du daneben noch was? 

kann man das auch um die method feeder kneten? soll ich das dann mit paniermehl oder so strecken?


----------



## Popeye (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> @popeye:
> klingt als wenn du oft damit fischt...fütterst du daneben noch was?
> 
> kann man das auch um die method feeder kneten? soll ich das dann mit paniermehl oder so strecken?


 
Ich fütter meisten einen mix aus frolic, mais, boilies und pellets.
ja du kanst aus frolic einen teig machen und um dein method feeder kneten. ich würde den frolic-teig nicht strecken.


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

hartmais hattest du gesat ne??
was denn dann für boilies bzw. pellets?...
dann machst du aber eine rute mit boilies und eine mit frohlic oder?


----------



## Popeye (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

wen ich mais schreibe dan meine ich hartmeis der einen tag gequllen hat und dan ca 30 min gekocht wurde.

Boilies würde ich dir einen fischigen mix von black label baits oder von successful baits empfehlen.
mit dem mix kanst auch das ganze jahr durch fischen.

meistens fische ich mit frolic an einer rute, und an den anderen zwei ruten boilies.


----------



## bennie (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Fruity Thrill von BLB nehmen


----------



## Popeye (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



bennie schrieb:


> Fruity Thrill von BLB nehmen


wie sind deine erfahrung mit diesem mix ?


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

das zeug ist doch sau teuer und hier kriegt man das nicht...außer online dann zahl ich für ein kilo   ca.  17 euro


----------



## Popeye (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> das zeug ist doch sau teuer und hier kriegt man das nicht...außer online dann zahl ich für ein kilo ca. 17 euro


 
wilst du hochwertige ware und endlich karpfen fangen ?!?
dan must du auch  einen dementsprechenden preis bezahlen.

Das ist halt so das hochwertige produkte ihren preis haben.


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

nene das ist mir zu teuer...ich lass die boilies weg oder roll selbst welche mit nem forelli mix dazu...hab noch krabbenflavor den ich da rein mische...hart mais besorg ich morgen und fahr dann donnerstag und freitag füttern an zwei stellen und samstag fischen....den rest überlass ich den karpfen...


----------



## Popeye (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> nene das ist mir zu teuer...ich lass die boilies weg oder roll selbst welche mit nem forelli mix dazu...hab noch krabbenflavor den ich da rein mische...hart mais besorg ich morgen und fahr dann donnerstag und freitag füttern an zwei stellen und samstag fischen....den rest überlass ich den karpfen...


kleiner tip: 3 tage füttern und dan 24 std angeln !!!


----------



## Popeye (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

und dan drücke ich dir beide daumen.
und vergis nicht dan zu berichten mit fotos von deinen fängen#6 .


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

klar doch...ich geb mir mühe....ich schmeiß eine an die scharkante der insel und die andere an die sträucher am ufer....im flachen is bei und nich nix los...das traurige ist halt wir können da nicht nachtangeln...ist halt verboten...aber morgen beginnt der sportfischerei lehrgang hier dann hab ich den auch und kann mir nen neuen see suchen


----------



## Seelachsfänger (14. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> ...bisse hatte ich schon satt aber irgendwie haben wir erst einen drangehabt...EINEN...und den auch noch verloren...:v ( das war auch auf selbst gemachten teig....)



ich behaupte mal, du machst irgendeinen fehler bei der montage. probiers mal so:
ein paar tage vorfüttern mit mais und boilies, dann jeweils eine rute mit mais bzw. boilies beködern. festblei (mind. 80g)
, 20cm-Vorfach, Haarmethode (hakengrösse 4 oder 6) und das haar so lang lassen, dass zwischen oberkante köder und hakenschenkel max. 1cm platz ist.

würde mich massiv wundern, wenn du weniger als 90% der bisse verwerten könntest.


----------



## tarpoon (14. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

als kleiner tip:
falls irgendwie möglich versuche morgens zu füttern. da du geschrieben hast das du nur bis eine stunde nach sonnenuntergang angeln darfst geh ich stark davon aus das die fische haupsächlich nachts fressen da dann die sache keinen  haken  hat.  fütterst du morgens  hat dies einen dressureffekt und die chance tagsüber erfolg zu haben wächst!


----------



## AltBierAngler (14. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

die montage fisch ich eigentlich immer so...ist ja jetzt nich so das jeden tag ein karpfen beißt, außerdem denke ich dann meistens das das kleine sind also rotaugen etc.

das mit dem morgens füttern ist ne echt gute idee.. 

danke und guten fang chris


----------



## bennie (14. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



Popeye schrieb:


> wie sind deine erfahrung mit diesem mix ?



Nach einigen Meinungen der fängigste BLB Boilie. Meine den Fertigboilie.


----------



## bennie (14. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> das zeug ist doch sau teuer und hier kriegt man das nicht...außer online dann zahl ich für ein kilo   ca.  17 euro



Quatsch, Blacklabelbaits sind absolut bezahlbar. 3,5kg Eimer 30.-, rund 10.- sonst pro kg.
Mix kost nur 20.- für 3kg


----------



## bennie (14. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> nene das ist mir zu teuer...ich lass die boilies weg oder roll selbst welche mit nem forelli mix dazu...hab noch krabbenflavor den ich da rein mische...hart mais besorg ich morgen und fahr dann donnerstag und freitag füttern an zwei stellen und samstag fischen....den rest überlass ich den karpfen...



lass einfach mal das dämlich Flavour außen vor  Das fängt doch meistens nur Angler. #h


----------



## AltBierAngler (14. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

bei den 17 euro ist bei mir der versand schon drin...ich bin ehrlich der meinung das man nicht soviel geld pro kilo bezahlen muss um einen guten boilie zu fischen...wenn du das anders siehst bleibt es ja dir überlassen..ich hab in ungarn am plattensee alle meine karpfen mit Hakenmais gefangen...

grüße chris


----------



## carpi (14. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



Popeye schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber ich Koche ihn auf.
> 
> Aber mal nebenbei erwänt, ihn Karpfenzuchtanlagen wir der Mais auch nicht vor gekocht.
> Und das schadet den Karpfen ja anscheinent nicht.
> ...


 
Hi
hm ich glaub dir das! Ich frag mich dann nur noch ob das inklusive Energiekosten+Zeitaufwand wirklich noch billiger ist als welcher, der schon weich ist =) Aber zumindest lässt der harte sich länger lagern.. auch wenn er schon mal auf war...

Ähm ja aba das kannst ja nicht mit ner Zuchtanlage vergleichen... die wissen doch genau wieviele Fische drinnen sind und können dosieren... 

naja lassen wir das mal gut sein


----------



## Popeye (14. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



bennie schrieb:


> lass einfach mal das dämlich Flavour außen vor  Das fängt doch meistens nur Angler. #h


 

                                       |good:


----------



## AltBierAngler (14. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

mhh hab grad erfahren das die boilieschmiede von succesfull baits nur nen steinwurf entfernt ist und der gute sachen hat...naja heute hab ich mich zur fischereiprüfung angemeldet...*freu* schon nen neuen verein am start das jajhr wird ein fettes....petri leute 

chris


----------



## Keule666 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

@ altbier    wo wohnst du denn??


Eure Keule


----------



## AltBierAngler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ich wohn in nieukerk.... und successfull baits ist in rheurdt. voll der geile laden ham da alles was das karpfenangelrherz begeehrt...hab mir da heute 5 kg birdfood mix boilies für 15 euro besorgt + popups + hookbaits + hailbuttpellets alles zus. für echt gutes geld:9...morgen wird angefüttert und ab sonntag bin ich am see. nn kumpel hat damit heute morgen zwei 15 pfünder auf die schuppen gelegt....

also leute, tight lines....chris


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

:c:c:c@ v62001
och nööööööö was hast du denn mit der armen schildi gemacht ?:c:c:c
wie habt ihr die enthakt und ....hat die tief geschluckt?;+:c


----------



## Popeye (15. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> ich wohn in nieukerk.... und successfull baits ist in rheurdt. voll der geile laden ham da alles was das karpfenangelrherz begeehrt...hab mir da heute 5 kg birdfood mix boilies für 15 euro besorgt + popups + hookbaits + hailbuttpellets alles zus. für echt gutes geld:9...morgen wird angefüttert und ab sonntag bin ich am see. nn kumpel hat damit heute morgen zwei 15 pfünder auf die schuppen gelegt....
> 
> also leute, tight lines....chris


Siest du habe ich dir doch gesagt.


----------



## Keule666 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Die Produkte von Christian sind echt geil! Da machst nichts mit falsch. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg für deinen weiteren Werdegang beim Karpfenangeln. #6 



Eure Keule


----------



## AltBierAngler (16. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ja danke..vll. sieht man sich ja mal da im laden hab mit jetzt die birdfood red natur our gekauft, und die anderen jungs fisch spice und fisch...morgen geht am see die lutzi ab

tja die schildkröte....dumm gelaufen würd ich sagen...


----------



## Popeye (16. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Drück dir beide Daumen


----------



## Popeye (18. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

@ AltBierAngler wo bleibt der Bericht ?


----------



## AltBierAngler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

hmm ja sry...wenns was zu berichten gäbe hätt ich das gschrieben...naja waren ziemlich früh am see so um halb 6...und ich muss echt sagen, das fressaktivitäten zu beobachten waren...haben auch am ufer zwei graskarpfen gesehn,. ziemliche u boote...ich denke nächste tage leg ich nen neuen futterplatz an weil um die insel herum gar nichts leif den ganzen tag über, dafür aber im tiefen, wo man gründel bläschen sehen konnte... werd die sandbank nochmal gründlich ausloten und dann anfüttern ein par tage lang mit wenigen händen boilies und pellets...morgen nochma bei successful vorbei und mir das ultimate adjustable pod angucken...aber ich denke ich kuaf mir eher vier gute banksticks, weil ich damit besser zwei plätze befischen kann...so bis die tage mal, und danke für das interesse.... dicke fische, christian


----------



## tarpoon (18. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

hört sich vielversprechend an, bleib dran du bist auf dem richtigen weg...


----------



## Humphfry (18. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Mal ne Frage.Wie warm ist das Wasser in diesem See und wie viel natürliche Nahrung und welche ist dort vorhanden?


----------



## AltBierAngler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ist noch ziemlich kalt letztes mal gemessene 9 grad...ich denke jetzt wieder kühler so um die 7 grad celsius...natürliche nahrung...nun ja weiß nich...sry kein plan...muschelbänk egibts glaub ich nich...aber schnecken, im momnet relativ wenig...

vll. kannst du mir ja mal so ein nahrungsmittel sagen und ich guck mich mal um...


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

weiß nicht ob der Tipp schon kam aber bei mir lief das die letzten Male echt gut. Mein Vereinssee ist recht stark beangelt besonders auf Karpfen so dass die Viecher inzwischen so einiges verstanden haben und nicht leicht an den Haken zu bekommen sind. Die sind so abgebrüht dass sie zwar die Futterplätze ansteuern und loses Futter (Teig vom Feedern) einschnorcheln um Partikel (Mais etc.) aber einen weiten Bogen machen. Was sie aber noch nicht spitz gekriegt haben ist, dass der Teig auch ein guter Hakenköder ist  einfach nen 10er Teighaken mit nem bisschen Teig bestück und den Feeder mit gleichem Teig beladen..voila..hatte 3 Karpfenbisse an einem Morgen wobei ich leider nur einen (7.5 Pfd) landen konnte. Bei einem ging der Anhieb ins Leere und der andere ist ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## AltBierAngler (21. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ja wie gesagt hatten den einzigen biß auf selbstgemachten teig mit aus dosen mais...

mal sehn wollte erst mal abwarten wie die neuen boilies laufen...


----------



## Bibbelmann (21. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



> ja wie gesagt hatten den einzigen biß auf selbstgemachten teig mit aus dosen mais...


du hast echt Humor. Na bin ja gespannt wann du einen auf Boilies fängst

Philipp


----------



## AltBierAngler (21. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

klar ohne humor läuft gar nischt


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

probiere es doch mal mit 10mm boilies und hartmais am haar das  geht eigentlich immer


----------



## Popeye (24. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Und gibt es was neues zu berichten ?


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ja hab heute mal wieder nen schneider gehabt,...und dann ab mittags auf schleie gefischt...war aber auch nichts drin...und bei dir? haste dir die ruten schon gekauft?


----------



## Popeye (25. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ne war leider noch nicht los.
muste jeden abend bis 20-21 uhr arbeiten.
ich hoffe das ich diese tage los komme.


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

tada!!!! Mit Made auf Pose 10 m vom Ufer in 1,50 tiefe....sollte eigentlich ne schleie werden....das ist echt ne fas...wollte fast zwei jahre da am see nen Karpfen fangen und zack wenn ich ne made reinhalte hakt der sich selbst wenn ich pinkeln geh...ein leben ist das....süßer kleiner knubbel wa


----------



## bennie (27. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

weiter so!


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> tada!!!! Mit Made auf Pose 10 m vom Ufer in 1,50 tiefe....sollte eigentlich ne schleie werden....das ist echt ne fas...wollte fast zwei jahre da am see nen Karpfen fangen und zack wenn ich ne made reinhalte hakt der sich selbst wenn ich pinkeln geh...ein leben ist das....süßer kleiner knubbel wa



probiers mal mit Madenboilies:vik:


----------



## Tomalion (27. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Vieleicht auch mal mit Partikeln stat Boilies versuchen in manchen Seen beißen die Karpfen darauf besser.


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

...Maden Boilies hab ich noch nie gehört....

@Tomalion: du solltest dich Partikelman nennen


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> ...Maden Boilies hab ich noch nie gehört....



Ich auch nicht!!:q


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

ist auch bestimmt ne echt eklige sache n halben liter maden zu schreddern...vor allem freut sich meine mutter wenn die das sieht..


----------



## Popeye (28. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

@ AltBierAngler

Petrie Heil #6


----------



## punkarpfen (29. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

@ Madenboilies: Habe schon Caster in meinen Boilies verarbeitet.


----------



## Tomalion (29. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

Partikelmann warum das denn? 

Also eigentlich angle ich nur mit Boiles!


----------



## Bibbelmann (29. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> @ Madenboilies: Habe schon Caster in meinen Boilies verarbeitet.



War doch nur ein Witz von mir! Weil er doch IMMER mit Boilies fischen will

Phil


----------



## AltBierAngler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

habt ihr schon mal mit schnecken ausm gartenteich gefischt?...ich mach grad n wasserwechsel im garten und hab voll die plage...die gehören doch zur natürlichen nahrung von karpfen oder?


----------



## tarpoon (29. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

kleinschreddern und boilies draus drehen. am besten du schredderst die maden gleich mit:vik:


----------



## AltBierAngler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

haha scherzkeks


----------



## nExX (30. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

jo hi, ich bin neu hier und ich hoff ihr seit mir nicht böse, wenn ich hier in den falsche topic schreib....ich möchte demnächst am altmühlsee (bayern, ca.30ha, höchsttiefe ca. 5m) angeln, nur hab ich so meine bedenken ob das um diese jahreszeit schon etwas werden könnte! könntet ihr mir eventuell ein paar tipps geben wie man mehr oder weniger große karpfen um diese jahreszeit angeln kann....montage, köder, angeltechnik...? würd mich sehr über ne antwort freuen! im vorraus schon einmal danke!:vik:


----------



## AltBierAngler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

dann starte doch einfach ein neues thema 

ich denke da bekommste mehr tips


----------



## nExX (30. März 2007)

*AW: Immer noch kein Karpfen!!!*

hehe jo habs jetz langsam raus! *g* viel glück beim karpfenangeln ;-)


----------

